# Sacred 2 Installations Problem



## ArMyHuHn (24. Januar 2009)

Hi leute ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen das Game gekauft und wollte es Installieren anfangs scheint es auch zuklappen. Ich kann auswählen welche art der Installation ich nustzen möchte nach dem ich die art aus gewählt habe und es darum geht das sich das Game Installiert kommt eine voll geile fehler meldung. Und zwar meint die Installation folgendes " Der Systemadministrator hat Richtlinen erlassen die die Installation verhindern " 
LOL  ich bin als Systemadministrator angemeldet habe auch schon alles nach gesehen ob irgendwo was an dem Benutzerkonto nicht stimmt doch da ist alles ok. 
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Plan was ich nun machen kann.

Mein System:
Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium Home Edition (32bit)
Mainboard :	Asus M2N68
Prozessor :	AMD Phenom 9500
Grafikkarte :	Nvidia Corp GeForce 8500 GT
DirectX :	            Version 10.00
Alle Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand !


----------



## ShiZon (24. Januar 2009)

ArMyHuHn am 24.01.2009 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen das Game gekauft und wollte es Installieren anfangs scheint es auch zuklappen. Ich kann auswählen welche art der Installation ich nustzen möchte nach dem ich die art aus gewählt habe und es darum geht das sich das Game Installiert kommt eine voll geile fehler meldung. Und zwar meint die Installation folgendes " Der Systemadministrator hat Richtlinen erlassen die die Installation verhindern "
> LOL  ich bin als Systemadministrator angemeldet habe auch schon alles nach gesehen ob irgendwo was an dem Benutzerkonto nicht stimmt doch da ist alles ok.
> Vielleicht hat jemand einen Plan was ich nun machen kann.
> 
> ...



Ist deine Firewall an?


----------



## ArMyHuHn (24. Januar 2009)

ShiZon am 24.01.2009 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist deine Firewall an?


Ne dies hat aber soweit ich weis nix mit der Firewall zutun da es um ein Setup geht


----------



## Blackout (24. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte grade schreiben das du das doch besser im offiziellem Sacred 2 Forum posten solltest, hast du aber schon wie grad gesehen hab   

http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=61580&highlight=Systemadministrator+Richtlinen+erlassen+Installation+verhindern

PS: Seit März 2004 im Scared Forum registriert und heute dein erster Post


----------



## ArMyHuHn (24. Januar 2009)

Jop habe dort auch das Problem gepostet doch bis jetzt habe ich noch keine antwort bekommen. Es stimmt ich bin da schon lange angemeldet hatte bis jetzt auch nie einen grund gehabt dort was zuposten.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

öffne mal die DVD über den explorer oder per arbeitsplatz/rechtsklick DVD/explorer, dann rechtsklicke die setup-datei und wähle "als administrator ausführen" oder so. geht es dann?


----------



## ArMyHuHn (24. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 24.01.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> öffne mal die DVD über den explorer oder per arbeitsplatz/rechtsklick DVD/explorer, dann rechtsklicke die setup-datei und wähle "als administrator ausführen" oder so. geht es dann?



Das habe ich auch schon probiert leider war das auch net die lösung  Solangsam geht mir das Game auf die nerven . Mir stellt sich grade die frage ob DVDs genau so gut brennen wie CD`s ???!


----------



## ArMyHuHn (24. Januar 2009)

Das Problem hat sich erledigt ich habe nach 6 stunden und eingen rum probiren die Lösung gefunden und zwar gibt es auf der DVD noch eine Datei die heist : Sacred 2.msi wen man diese als Admin ausfürt funtz das ganze. Ist zwar komisch aber nun ja was sollst hauptsache es geht nun.


----------

